# Favorite Horror Movies!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi All,

I thought this might make for a fun topic. List your favorite horror movies from well known to obscure. I think this genre probably has one of the most interesting mixes. Sometimes bad is good! You have your psychological thrillers to gory slasher to ghost stories. I'm always looking for good ones. So I will suggest list your top 10 all time favorite ... and then maybe a few more recent good ones...

Top 10:
The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane (more of a thriller but excellent)
Rosemary's Baby
Let the Right One In (original)
May
Carrie
The Exorcist
Misery
The Others
The Uninvited
A Tale of Two Sisters

Resent Worth a Watch:
It Follows
A Quiet Place

Waiting for (either on Video or in the Theater):
Heredity
The Little Stranger


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Old movie.  Not necessarily favorite.  Horror movie that scared me big time as a child.  House of Wax from 1953.  Friends took me to the theater -- two sisters, one my age and one older.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

True Jeff! I read the book too, def should add to my own list.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

_Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning_ is one of the most charming werewolves movies. I like werewolves, and this one looks scary and serious but it is also a bit tongue-in-cheek


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Silence of the Lambs is counted as a thriller, but is in many respects a horror movie too, and not just in the awfulness of Buffalo Bill's crimes. Demme gives much of the movie a Gothic look. The relationship between Lecter and Starling is very much a Faustian one ... she wants increased knowledge, he wants to know what makes her tick (a look at her soul, in other words). And when Lecter escapes in Atlanta, he almost turns into a supernatural being who can walk through walls. Great stuff.


----------



## marcuspaulobr (Jun 7, 2018)

the exorcist

the best!!


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

I like Sleepy Hollow, but I don't really watch Horror movies in an effort to scare myself these days. I did when I was a younger.


----------



## MichelleShively (Aug 1, 2018)

Has anyone seen A Quiet Place? Very intresting to read your reviews


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Some of my favorites..

The Fog
Scream
The House On Haunted Hill (remake)
Sleepaway Camp 2 and 3
Deep Red
Queen Of The Damned
The Howling


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

MichelleShively said:


> Has anyone seen A Quiet Place? Very intresting to read your reviews


Yes and I liked it very much. Very interesting and unique concept...

Also finally saw Heredity, which I thought was creepy and interesting but a little stagnate and unbelievable and in the end just bizarre.

and I also saw The Little Stranger... I loved the look of it and the performances, I do love a slow burn movie but it is very slow and may not be everyone's cup of tea.

A really good one I just saw is Thelma now ava on Hulu, excellent! A Carrie type story, very well done. Made in Norway, so subtitled but one of those ones that is so 
good you forget about that pretty quick.


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

The Shining
The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
Alien
Scream
The Cabin in the Woods
Final Destination
28 Days Later
Let Me In
Drag Me to Hell
They Live
Frailty
Ravenous
The Cell
Suspiria
Monster Squad  

No real order, those are just some that I remember liking.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Rosemary's Baby, The Fearless Vampire Killers,Rocky Horror Picture Show, The House Of Wax, The Fog, Poltrigist.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

How about The Abominable Dr. Phibes, Vincent Price at his very best (the sequel was awful, sadly).

And the movie whose ending had me retreating over the back of the couch? Pet Semetary. Holy cripes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Poltergeist (1983 version)
The Haunting (1963)  
The Uninvited (moldy oldy from 1944 or so)
Fright Night (the 1980s version)
The Thing (1980s version)
Misery
Gaslight (1944 version, maybe not really horror)
Halloween (original)
The Black Cat (I can’t remember which version)
Wait Until Dark (not really horror, but so good I cant resist including it)

As a John Carpenter fan who had never seen The Fog, I was really disappointed to watch it recently while recovering from surgery. What a letdown, I just didn’t care!


----------



## williamson845120 (Apr 9, 2019)

My Favourite Horror Movie is *The Conjuring*.


----------



## Bixso (Mar 29, 2019)

The Original House Of Wax. (The remake with Paris Hilton was okay, but the original was far better.)
The Original Blob
Rosemary's Baby
Candyman
Final Destination series
Case 39
Child's Play Series
Misery
Serial Mom
Leprechaun 
I have a love/hate relationship with "Saw".


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

The Hooded Claw said:


> As a John Carpenter fan who had never seen The Fog, I was really disappointed to watch it recently while recovering from surgery. What a letdown, I just didn't care!


*The Hooded Claw*, I can understand that. I don't consider it a great movie, but I do enjoy rewatching it. IMO, Adrienne Barbeau's character had the best job ever - DJ at a lighthouse radio station. I mean, is that even a _real _ job?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nina Huffney said:


> *The Hooded Claw*, I can understand that. I don't consider it a great movie, but I do enjoy rewatching it. IMO, Adrienne Barbeau's character had the best job ever - DJ at a lighthouse radio station. I mean, is that even a _real _ job?


I travel around in rural areas sometimes, and I'm sad to hear that a great many rural radio stations done Ben have DJs anymore! Just pipe through pre-recorded music from a national network.


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

*Anthologies*: Trick 'r Treat (2007), Epitaph, The House That Dripped Blood, Creepshow, Kwaidan, Asylum (1972), Tales From The Darkside: The Movie, Black Sabbath, Dr. Terror's House of Horrors

*Ghost Stories*: Dark Water (2002), Ju-On, The Uninvited (1944), The Others, The Sixth Sense, The Orphanage, The Devil's Backbone, Darkness Falls, The Haunting (1963), Kill Baby Kill, Lights Out, The Ring, The Changeling (1980), Dead Silence, The Haunting of Julia, Shutter (2004), A Tale of Two Sisters, The Woman In Black

*Monsters/Zombies*: The Return of The Living Dead (1985), Absentia (2011), Dawn of The Dead (2004), 28 Days Later, The Fly (195, Tremors, The Cabin In The Woods, Reanimator, [REC], [REC] 3: Genesis

*Supernatural/Vampires/Demons*: The Dead Zone, Ravenous, Insidious, Drag Me To Hell, I Had a Bloody Good Time at House Harker, Let The Right One In, Hereditary, The Omen (1976), Shadow of The Vampire, Kiss of The Damned, The Yellow Wallpaper (2012), The Exorcist, Rosemary's Baby

*Animals/Humans/Aliens*: Tucker and Dale vs Evil, The Birds, Jaws, Invasion of the Body Snatchers (197, Jacob's Ladder, Santa Sangre (1989), The Guest, The Other (1972), You're Next, The Thing (1982), Identity

I watch too many horror movies.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nina, wow what a list! Tremors is wonderful, as is the short lived television series it spawned.


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Nina, wow what a list! Tremors is wonderful, as is the short lived television series it spawned.


Yeah good list. Tremors movie is great, didn't know there was a TV show, I might need to check that out. Trick 'r Treat is one I forgot about and haven't seen in a while, but I also really like it. I'd personally also add Zombieland to your zombie section, and you have many of my favorites listed.


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

*The Hooded Claw* and *Diamond Eyes*, it's good to see there are other Tremors appreciators around. *thumbs up*.

I was neglectful regarding Zombieland - one of my favorite parts was the fate of Bill Murray.


----------



## jakecrew (Dec 10, 2019)

In 2019 I have watched 2 very horror movies
One is IT chapter two.
and second is doctor sleep.


----------



## BT Keaton (Feb 10, 2020)

These maybe aren't the scariest movies_ per se,_ but they sure unnerve the hell outta me...

28 Days Later
Insidious
The Shining
Quarantine
Salem's Lot


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Some favorites: 

Don't Look Now
Quatermass and the Pit
Night of the Demon
The Haunting 
Angel Heart
The Others
The Ring 
The Omen 
Dog Soldiers
An American Werewolf in London
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
Nosferatu
Dracula (Hammer 195
The Wicker Man


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

All time:

Omen
The Shining
Hostel
Psycho
House of Wax
Cradle of Fear
The Exorcist
Poltergeist
A Nightmare on Elm Street
Friday the 13th

This year...

Mirrors
Lights Out
Shutter
Orphan

The top 10 not necessarily in written order. Same with recent watch. 

No remakes but the original ones wherever concerned. Same with episodes. Only the first. 

Edit to add:

The Haunting is one of the scariest movies I have seen.


----------

